# Anyone digging in Indiana???



## Indianabottledigger (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking for someone to dig with??? I would Like to do some privy digging...but up for any good dump digging. I also have a small boat I use for digging at rivers and creeks. I live in southern Indiana but willing to travel for a good dig!!!


----------



## 2muchstuff (Sep 8, 2009)

where might you be in southern indiana?


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Oct 24, 2009)

I live about an hour southeast of Indianapolis. Do you live in Indiana?


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Nov 10, 2009)

louisville here- dont know if any dumps or privys but would be interested in joining a dig.


----------



## DiggerDave21 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm going out to visit my fiancee like the first weekend in December n plan on staying out there till Christmas n will be back out there after Christmas for a while. I would gladly dig with u n my fiancee would love to possible learn more about digging privies n stuff. She was interested when i showed her pics of some of the ones i dug back on the east coast.


----------



## BnMI (Nov 7, 2020)

Spencer


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 15, 2020)

Indianabottledigger said:


> Looking for someone to dig with??? I would Like to do some privy digging...but up for any good dump digging. I also have a small boat I use for digging at rivers and creeks. I live in southern Indiana but willing to travel for a good dig!!!


IM FROM LIGONIER INDIANA I DONT KNOW EXCATLEY YOU WOULD CONSIDER A GOOD DIG BUT I HAVE A DECENTLY LARGE DUMP SPOT IVE BEEN DDIGGING FOR A 


Indianabottledigger said:


> Looking for someone to dig with??? I would Like to do some privy digging...but up for any good dump digging. I also have a small boat I use for digging at rivers and creeks. I live in southern Indiana but willing to travel for a good dig!!!


ME I AM LMAO !!!! LIGONIER,INDIANA TO BE EXCACT AND I GOT A NICE SIZED DUMP SPOT AND A  PRETTY NICE  SECTION OF RIVER THAT FIND BOTTLES EVERYEWHERE. Its JUST ME AND MY DIGGING PARTNER WHO DIG THE DUMP KINDA A BIG CLUSTER OF SPOTS THAT ARE SPOILS  from when we first started digging for bottles and didnt know any better we now try and keep it organized but you cant tell lmao.


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 15, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> IM FROM LIGONIER INDIANA I DONT KNOW EXCATLEY YOU WOULD CONSIDER A GOOD DIG BUT I HAVE A DECENTLY LARGE DUMP SPOT IVE BEEN DDIGGING FOR A
> 
> ME I AM LMAO !!!! LIGONIER,INDIANA TO BE EXCACT AND I GOT A NICE SIZED DUMP SPOT AND A  PRETTY NICE  SECTION OF RIVER THAT FIND BOTTLES EVERYEWHERE. Its JUST ME AND MY DIGGING PARTNER WHO DIG THE DUMP KINDA A BIG CLUSTER OF SPOTS THAT ARE SPOILS  from when we first started digging for bottles and didnt know any better we now try and keep it organized but you cant tell lmao.


Never dug a privy would love to be part of a privy dig nobdy will let me dig there yard lol. i was putting up a chcken run at the inlaws and pulled out blown in a mold whisky top probed it and  they have aa nice sized one but they wont let me dig(sad face)


----------



## Hoydett (Nov 11, 2021)

Dewfus said:


> Never dug a privy would love to be part of a privy dig nobdy will let me dig there yard lol. i was putting up a chcken run at the inlaws and pulled out blown in a mold whisky top probed it and  they have aa nice sized one but they wont let me dig(sad f


Hello, I am here in Granger, Indiana visiting my daughter. I am new too all this digging and would like to tag along on one of your digs while in the area. I will be here until December 9th 2021.


----------

